# Video removed. Youtube mistake ?



## KZOR (6/12/20)

I uploaded the Symba RDA earlier but 2 hours later i see it was removed and received the message below via email.



I watched the video again but cannot identify possible infringements regarding community guidelines. Thinking it might be the name that could attract young Lion King fans I checked on youtube to see if other reviews were posted on the same RDA and there are many.
I did appeal and requested a review and more detailed reason.
The song i use during the build is a royalty free non-copyrighted song.
So i changed the name slightly and re-uploaded to see if the same thing happens.

Did any of you that watched the video pick up on anything?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/20)

There is nothing wrong ???

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (6/12/20)

Some blikskottel probably did it in spite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (6/12/20)

My only guess is the name of the rda resembling SIMBA from the Lion King haha, maybe they feel kids will search that, misspell Simba and then watch your video and be like 'wooooow i wanna vape like that teacher!'

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (6/12/20)

The world has become utterly ridiculous.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## KZOR (6/12/20)

And they just removed the second upload again.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (6/12/20)

So they don't actually tell you how or why you breached their child safety policy but you are allowed to appeal but have no idea exactly what you are appealing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/20)

The world has gone mad! You can see a ton of stuff that shouldn't be on a public video site and they ban vaping...stupid stupid stupid!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru (6/12/20)

It’s really ridiculous. I made a small experiment and started typing Symba in the research section the first suggestion was Symba freestyle so I went ahead and clicked on it and opened the first video and here it is. Just listen to the 1st ten seconds and you’ll hear the explicit language. Child safety policy my A$$.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Timwis (6/12/20)

Anyway it's Simba in Lion King not Symba!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/12/20)

Child safety my arse.

When I was a kid we played with pellet guns, fireworks, homemade go-karts with brakes made out of a piece of wood we pressed against a wheel to slow down. Our bicycles had no gears and there was no such thing as a bike helmet or gloves. We swam unsupervised in local rivers and made rafts out of tree branches and scraps of wood. We used to go snake hunting in the veld and even had spiders in webs in our classroom in standard two. We built our own treehouses and even built an underground "fort" in primary school. We also did far worse things without our parents' knowledge.

Today a child safety policy protects children from seeing a video produced by @KZOR .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Timwis (6/12/20)

Your go-karts had brakes, spoilt!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/12/20)

Timwis said:


> Your go-karts had brakes, spoilt!!!



If you tell the youth of today that they won't believe you. ("*Four Yorkshiremen" sketch:Monty Python)*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (7/12/20)

Grand Guru said:


> It’s really ridiculous. I made a small experiment and started typing Symba in the research section the first suggestion was Symba freestyle so I went ahead and clicked on it and opened the first video and here it is. Just listen to the 1st ten seconds and you’ll hear the explicit language. Child safety policy my A$$.



No, no, no, you got it wrong.

It is everyones inalienable right to act like a mentally handicapped social reject after intoxicating their only two remaining brain cells with some or other potentially lethal ilicid chemical substance.

Don’t be so intolerant, Its called culture and it’s a good thing to expose our kids to different cultures, hallooo!

piece and out motha****rs

(Yeah yea, I knows.)

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Munro31 (7/12/20)

Timwis said:


> Your go-karts had brakes, spoilt!!!


Spoilt is right! We had cardboard boxes and a big hill! No brakes, no worries!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## KZOR (7/12/20)

Munro31 said:


> We had cardboard boxes and a big hill



Wow .... damn you guys are so lucky. We only had a sheet of cardboard with one wheel sellotaped underneath and no hill.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/20)

KZOR said:


> Wow .... damn you guys are so lucky. We only had a sheet of cardboard with one wheel sellotaped underneath and no hill.



You are lucky... we just had sellotape with a picture of a cart drawn on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## JurgensSt (7/12/20)

It's crap like this that makes me very scared of what this world is turning into.

You have channels with people crashing cars, pub/bar fights, people being shot, an American Idiot aka President spreading fake/false info about a deadly virus......

BUT PLEASE DON'T POST ANYTHING VAPING RELATED THAT KIDS COULD SEE .....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## Munro31 (7/12/20)

KZOR said:


> Wow .... damn you guys are so lucky. We only had a sheet of cardboard with one wheel sellotaped underneath and no hill.


Wow, you guys slumbed it big time! Wahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/12/20)

Munro31 said:


> Wow, you guys slumbed it big time! Wahaha



Lucky buggers... we just had to roll down a hill.... and if there was no hill, we just rolled around on the grass in any case... or if we managed to get a tennis ball, chuck on the roof and catch it wen it rolls down again and hope it does not get stuck in the gutters... otherwise dad needs to come take it out when he comes back from work... if you forget about it, you manage to score 3 tennis balls once a year when the roof gets cleaned...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/12/20)

Go-karts, Tennis Balls, Boxes, Sellotape, Grass???? Why did you guys have so may toys?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Munro31 (7/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Go-karts, Tennis Balls, Boxes, Sellotape, Grass???? Why did you guys have so may toys?


I'm starting to think I was a spoilt rich kid!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## KZOR (7/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> picture of a cart drawn on it



Daaammn ..... you actually had pencils or crayons to draw with. Fingers and muddy pools were our stationary.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (7/12/20)

Munro31 said:


> I'm starting to think I was a spoilt rich kid!!



I was 

I had a bogey.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (7/12/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Child safety my arse.
> 
> When I was a kid we played with pellet guns, fireworks, homemade go-karts with brakes made out of a piece of wood we pressed against a wheel to slow down. Our bicycles had no gears and there was no such thing as a bike helmet or gloves. We swam unsupervised in local rivers and made rafts out of tree branches and scraps of wood. We used to go snake hunting in the veld and even had spiders in webs in our classroom in standard two. We built our own treehouses and even built an underground "fort" in primary school. We also did far worse things without our parents' knowledge.
> 
> Today a child safety policy protects children from seeing a video produced by @KZOR .


We also did all of that stuff. This morning on the radio news there was an issue with the leaked papers that had to be re-written and the guy said why put our kids through this much stress of re-editing. When papers were leaked in our time it had to be re-written. In today's time kids are grown ups when they leave the house and some even while they're in the house so what's up with babying them too much. There's a line, when do we draw it???

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Munro31 (7/12/20)

@KZOR , did YT get back to you about why they deleted your upload? We all got so carried away about our awesome toys we forgot about why they took it off

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (7/12/20)

Munro31 said:


> @KZOR , did YT get back to you about why they deleted your upload?


Not yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (7/12/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Lucky buggers... we just had to roll down a hill.... and if there was no hill, we just rolled around on the grass in any case... or if we managed to get a tennis ball, chuck on the roof and catch it wen it rolls down again and hope it does not get stuck in the gutters... otherwise dad needs to come take it out when he comes back from work... if you forget about it, you manage to score 3 tennis balls once a year when the roof gets cleaned...


You guys had a roof!!!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/20)

Resistance said:


> We also did all of that stuff. This morning on the radio news there was an issue with the leaked papers that had to be re-written and the guy said why put our kids through this much stress of re-editing. When papers were leaked in our time it had to be re-written. In today's time kids are grown ups when they leave the house and some even while they're in the house so what's up with babying them too much. There's a line, when do we draw it???


''When papers were leaked in our time it had to be re-written.'' - there was no such thing as leaked papers in my time....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (7/12/20)

ARYANTO said:


> ''When papers were leaked in our time it had to be re-written.'' - there was no such thing as leaked papers in my time....


Ja, never happened! And now everybody is crying about how unfair it is, welcome to the real world class of '20 , expect it to get much worse! Hold on to your arses!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Room Fogger (7/12/20)

My sons live stream got cut about 2 week ago, doing a Minecraft demo or something, 4 days later after appeal sorry you can go ahead, still don’t know the reason. How do you go ahead with a livestream after 4 days, logic lacking.

As for the world becoming a nanny state, it utterly ridiculous, I have 3 remaining brain cells and can think for myself, most of the time, and no, you don’t know what’s better for me just because you have a title and is overpaid.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (7/12/20)

I'm a Willard's chip fan and not a Simba chip fan. 

So yeah I was offended.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## KZOR (8/12/20)

Mzr said:


> Wish I could could of seen @KZOR review might of helped me decide

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/12/20)

Welcome back.

I hope that you have learned your lesson and will stop putting out "dangerous" content in the future.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## KZOR (8/12/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> will stop putting out "dangerous" content in the future



Yea ..... i started to think that it might be all the extra skin under my chin that i am exposing.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/12/20)

KZOR said:


> Yea ..... i started to think that it might be all the extra skin under my chin that i am exposing.



If you mean like this it's no wonder you were pulled off.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 15


----------



## Timwis (8/12/20)

KZOR said:


> Yea ..... i started to think that it might be all the extra skin under my chin that i am exposing.


Could be classed as porn!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (8/12/20)

So racist

Ballchinian lives matter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Timwis (8/12/20)

Yet on Instagram manufactures hand out products like confetti to women who then pose with them leaving nothing to the imagination and sad w***ers buy the products based on their groin movements, not that i have ever looked (hear say honestly!)!!!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (8/12/20)

KZOR said:


> View attachment 216143



Unbelievable man

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (8/12/20)

Been removed again. lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dombank (8/12/20)

@KZOR maybe upload it without the RDA name in the title?

Like - "An RDA - The son of the lion king"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (8/12/20)

KZOR said:


> Been removed again. lol


Well ain't that a b@#$h

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/12/20)

KZOR said:


> Been removed again. lol



I knew that the chin danglers would do it. I just didn't know how to tell you. I waited for you to bring it up. 

Seriously though, it is amazing that they can change their position without providing reasons. They took it down because of child safety concerns. They then put it back up because they admitted that they had made a mistake and they take it down again.

What was the reason this time. A possible cause of climate change?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (8/12/20)

I saw it was up this morning before I leave to work so I reported it again just for fun

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Munro31 (8/12/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I saw it was up this morning before I leave to work so I reported it again just for fun


Crafty bugger!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/12/20)

Meanwhile check what's allowed under yoga videos on YT, like Open hearts can unite
Or check out bikini try-on videos
Or micro bikini.

A friend told me

Reactions: Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/12/20)

The video is back up again. Interesting RDA!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LeislB (9/12/20)

What a roller coaster! I'm glad it's back up, now I can watch it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

